

Ask HN: Which functional programming book? - sanosuke

Programming in Haskell, Graham Hutton.<p>Functional programming in Scala, Bjarnason.<p>Discrete Mathematics and Functional Programming, VanDrunen.<p>What would be your recommendation?
======
hashtree
Functional programming in Scala, one of my favorite functional programming
books if you take the time to do each and every exercise. Coupled with it's
solid Github repo
([https://github.com/fpinscala/fpinscala](https://github.com/fpinscala/fpinscala))
and companion book
([https://leanpub.com/fpinscalacompanion](https://leanpub.com/fpinscalacompanion)),
it's a winner.

------
bgar
I would recommend you follow the order of courses listed in
[https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell](https://github.com/bitemyapp/learnhaskell)
because simply reading won't get you far enough. The Penn CIS194 (2013) course
is excellent, try working through it and reading Learn You A Haskell as a
supplement.

------
alexgaribay
I have read most of Functional Programming in Scala. It is a very good and
well thought out book. I understand FP concepts way more now. The books has
practice exercises you can do as you read through the it and solutions are in
a Github repo if you want to compare your solutions.

------
brudgers
_SICP_ , in part because it's not entirely functional and so it goes on to
explain the issues that arise with mutation.

------
bord
Thinking Functionally with Haskell, Richard Bird

